# Automator & Mail.app



## vanitom (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de créer un automate, via Automator, me permettant d'ouvrir un fichier ayant une extension particulière joint à un mail dès la réception de ce mail.

Si oui comment et sinon existe-t'il un autre moyen ?

Merci d'avance


----------

